# Giải pháp máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ cho các không gian kinh doanh



## lanthanhhaichau (28/4/22)

Sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần* trên thị trường điện lạnh hiện nay nhiều thương hiệu, công suất, mẫu mã với nhiều mức giá tiền khác nhau khiến nhiều người dùng khi muốn tìm mua cũng phải nhức não vì có quá nhiều sự lựa chọn.



Nếu như bạn đang là chủ công trình/dự án kinh doanh nào đó và cần tìm một thiết bị làm mát như máy lạnh âm trần nhưng lại đang phân vân vì điều kiện kinh tế của mình không quá cao. Bạn hãy thử xem qua những máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ trên thị trường để xem có đủ để làm bạn hài lòng đầu tư cho không gian của mình không nhé.









*1. Máy lạnh âm trần có phù hợp cho không gian kinh doanh?*
Nhắc đến một thiết bị điều hòa làm mát thì không thể nào bỏ qua cái tên máy lạnh âm trần, với ưu thế về kết cấu, thiết kế và công dụng làm lạnh tốt mà dòng máy này còn được đánh giá cao về lợi thế giá thành, đóng vai trò là giải pháp tối ưu dành cho các nhà đầu tư trong bài toán cân bằng chi tiêu và sử dụng sản phẩm cần thiết. Vì lý do đó, đối với không gian như showroom, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, khách sạn, phòng khám,... thì đây là sản phẩm được ưa chuộng và tin dùng.



Với thiết kế phần thân dàn lạnh lắp chìm trên trần và gắn trực tiếp trên trần nhà sẽ giúp tiết kiệm không gian trần trống để các vị trí trọng điểm khá có thể lắp đặt các thiết bị khác. Ngoài ra, phần mặt mạ của máy có thiết kế 4 cửa gió đẹp, kiểu dáng sang trọng, độ thẩm mỹ cao không chiếm dụng không gian, diện tích mang đến vẻ đẹp, sang trọng, tiện nghi, hài hòa với không gian.









*2. Cùng điểm sơ qua những cái tên máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ.*


*- MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN REETECH*
+ Công nghệ: Việt Nam
+ Nơi xuất xứ: Thái Lan
+ Thời gian bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy
+ Công suất máy: 2 HP - 6.5 HP. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*
+ Khả năng làm mát: Khả năng làm mát cực đỉnh, mạnh mẽ vô cùng.
+ Tính năng nổi bật: Tiết kiệm điện năng hiệu quả. Tốc độ làm lạnh nhanh. Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, bền đẹp.



*- MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NAGAKAWA*
+ Công nghệ: Việt Nam
+ Nơi xuất xứ: Malaysia
+ Thời gian bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy
+ Công suất máy: 2 HP - 5.5 HP. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*
+ Khả năng làm mát: Chế độ làm mát thiên về sự nhẹ nhàng, mang lại một không gian mát mẻ và rất trong lành.
+ Tính năng nổi bật: Bộ lọc khí tĩnh tiện Plasma: tiêu diệt và hạn chết khả năng hoạt động của vi khuẩn. Màng lọc VitaminC Filter.



*- MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GREE*
+ Công nghệ: Trung Quốc
+ Nơi xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
+ Thời gian bảo hành: 3 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén
+ Công suất máy: 2 HP - 6.5 HP. Xem chi tiết tại *ĐÂY*.
+ Khả năng làm mát: Khả năng làm mát phải nói là đạt đến độ tuyệt vời, nhẹ nhàng mà êm dịu, trong lành và bền bỉ.
+ Tính năng nổi bật: Cảm biến I Feel. Chế độ X- Fan ngăn chặn mùi ẩm mốc



Vì có giá thành quá rẻ nên nhiều người còn khá nghi ngờ về độ chất lượng của những dòng máy lạnh âm trần này.

Với những ưu điểm nổi bật cùng giá cả hợp lý như thế thì còn chần chừ gì mà bạn không chọn cho mình một em máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ cho không gian của mình. Nếu còn bất kì điều gì thắc mắc có thể gọi hotline *0911260247* để được Mr Luân tư vấn tận tình và chi tiết nhất.


*3. Chọn đơn vị cung cấp và thi công - lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần uy tín, chuyên nghiệp.*

*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu *với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật với trình độ chuyên môn và kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong ngành đã tư vấn thiết kế thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho rất nhiều công trình, dự án với mức giá trọn gói và chi phí được tối ưu một cách hợp lý cho chủ đầu tư. Chu đáo, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ và mang lại một công trình hoàn hảo làm hài lòng tuyệt đối là sứ mệnh của chúng tôi.



Ngoài 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh kể trên, chúng tôi còn cung cấp các hãng khác nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay như DAIKIN, LG, TOSHIBA, PANASONIC,... cam hết hàng chính hãng, mới 100%, đầy đủ nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 này hãng sẽ xuất chứng nhận CO – CQ.

→ Truy cập vào link sau để xem nhiều sản phẩm hơn: *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?brand=0*.








Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa cho phòng khám



Dưới đây là 1 vài công trình thi công nổi bật, mời bạn tham khảo:

+ *Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Gree cho showroom*

+ *Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh Nagakawa cho phòng khám*



Liên hệ ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu khi có nhu cầu nhé:
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin: *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/may-lanh-am-tran-gia-re-dang-de-su-dung-cho-khong-gian-kinh-doanh*


----------

